# Freaking COLD!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Dang the last two days have been so cold here. I can hardly stand it. My house is not well insulated so I am sitting here in the kitchen wrapped in a blanket and wishing I hand better gloves so I could type with them on. It says it is 58 degrees in here and it is -39 outside. Hopefully it will start to warm up like they say it will do today. It is suppose to be around zero by this afternoon.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Sharon that is just toooo cold, I hope for you and all that it does warm up, woke up yesterday morning it was like 58 out, an hour later it had dropped 20 degrees and was windy this morning, it was 24 when we woke up. blehhh

((hugs))


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is cold but I would take it. Yesterday the wind coming off the lake was brutal. I thought my face was going to fall off it was soooo cold out there.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh shoot no, see I am again a firm beleiver that skinny people shouldn't do the cold weather, my happy white butt will stay ehre and suffer with the cold I have here,  But you and Miss V can come visit


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but with gas at 3.09 a gallon I am not seeng that happening any time too soon. Plus I like to keep myself here in MN I love my state it is so beauitful cold and all.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yes Minnesota is a beautiful state, have been thru a few times, love to go thru there during fall, gorgeous. And gas is 2.93 a gallon here, but I do understand, I drive a v-8, lmaooo. One day


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

balmy,73 last night,and low 80's now,in the sun,may go wet a line and swim at the beach with the dogs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

at you WW, not fair lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

cold = ...no bugs, no sweat, no sand in place that there should be no sand.

warmth =....no scraping ice, playing with the dogs and sand sticking in place that should not have sand.

Boy that is a hard choice to make. I guess I hate sand enough to take the cold. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Sharon, I don't mind the sand, I did live in Hawaii for a couple of years, now that is where sand is all the time, omg is never gone, ever, lol. But I do understand, guess being a southerner my body is not used to the weather up there, I remember when I lived in PA when I was a teen, omg was like the worst winter in about 30 years or something and it snowed enough to cover houses, 2-story houses, lol. No thanks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't mind the snow at all it is the cold I have a hard time with any more. The last heat stroke I had really raised heck with my body I can not take the heat or the cold. I use to run around in the winter bare foot and no jacket not anymore.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

why is it only 58 in your house! Whats wrong with your heat!??? Thats not healthy, it needs to be at least 64 for people to live! I mean there are laws! I once had a tenant tell me my heat was broken cause she had it on 85 and it would not get above 78 in her house, she was a trip, lemme tell ya. Worst tenant I ever had. Anyway, yeah get on that heat!! Or put your nose in your pups arm pit for warmth lol.

I dont envy your cold and feel like a wimp complaining about mine lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ames said:


> why is it only 58 in your house! Whats wrong with your heat!??? Thats not healthy, it needs to be at least 64 for people to live! l


I live outside,it's gonna be below 50,it's been 24 then 29 and several 30 ish nights.
I've been homeless in A houston winter storm,and then in Fayetteville GA 2 years ago when they had some bad feb. weather.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It was 58 degrees in here because my house has poor insulation. I have tried to fix it the best I can but I don't have a lot of mney I do what I can. We have survived worse than this. It also makes you appreciate all that you do have. At least I am not homeless. I had fod and a car and my dogs plus blankets lots of them.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Dang the last two days have been so cold here. I can hardly stand it. My house is not well insulated so I am sitting here in the kitchen wrapped in a blanket and wishing I hand better gloves so I could type with them on. It says it is 58 degrees in here and it is -39 outside. Hopefully it will start to warm up like they say it will do today. It is suppose to be around zero by this afternoon.


wow,..thats insane! it got to -9 here the night before last and
i thought that was bad. tomorrow we're getting hit with another 
8-24 inches on top of the 3-1/2 feet we got the week before.
this is one heck of a winter...i don't remember weather like this
since the late 70's.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Padlock said:


> wow,..thats insane! it got to -9 here the night before last and
> i thought that was bad. tomorrow we're getting hit with another
> 8-24 inches on top of the 3-1/2 feet we got the week before.
> this is one heck of a winter...i don't remember weather like this
> since the late 70's.


You aren't lying- I have 2 1/2 feet In my yard right now ( that rain we had weighed it down) 
It's gonna be a crap show tonight - I don't remember having anywhere near this amount since the mid 90's.( I know I'm a young'n)


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm glad I moved from Minnesota to Arizona  hope it warms up for you! Unfortunately you probably can't expect too much of an improvement until March/April! what area are you from? I'm from the mankato area!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i cant imagine that kinda cold. if it even dusts here the kids get outta school lol. we're on our 9th snow day smh and its 34 degrees.. that and theres no bread, milk or eggs lol


----------

